# Canterbury C&CC Site this weekend



## 97395 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi

We're at Canterbury C&CC site now until Tuesday 6th Nov.

Anyone here or planning to come here? :?: 

Would love to see you if you are! We're chillin' before getting the boat to France for the winter. :lol: 

We're on pitch 70 in the Knaus Sun Liner if you're coming.

Marie and Rex
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Marie and Rex

We're home this weekend, as our son / stepson is coming home from university on a visit, but we're hoping to be away somewhere in Kent next weekend, but I guess you'll be gone by then  

Have a great winter break, you pair!  

Gerald


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Marie & Rex, Shame we didnt know, we left there Friday morning (2/11). We were in the blue/gray van with our friends in the grey tribute behind us, Steve


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

marieturner said:


> ............We're chillin' before getting the boat to France for the winter..........


Oh do tell us more - are you going to France to spend the winter in France (where) or just passing through to warmer climes?


----------



## 97395 (Jan 22, 2006)

tonyt said:


> marieturner said:
> 
> 
> > ............We're chillin' before getting the boat to France for the winter..........
> ...


Starting in France and the plan is then to meander down to Spain and then meander through Spain to Portugal for Christmas. After that - who knows??? Need to be back in UK by mid April. Not really planned a route although if the weather is nice on Wednesday we may make Honfleur our first stop - nice motorhome friendly parking area on edge of harbour. Not been there at this time of year before though so not sure about what it will be like. Last time we went was Bastille Day last year - VERY interesting!!

Marie

Why we doing it? 'Cos we can!!!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

marieturner said:


> Hi
> 
> We're at Canterbury C&CC site now until Tuesday 6th Nov.
> 
> ...


NO and I had better not, might end up tailing you all the way south!

Hope you both have memorable, warm and happy times.

Trev & Ann-Marie.


----------



## 97395 (Jan 22, 2006)

sergeant said:


> Hi Marie & Rex, Shame we didnt know, we left there Friday morning (2/11). We were in the blue/gray van with our friends in the grey tribute behind us, Steve


Sorry we missed you Steve.

We're on the furthest part of the site from the washing machine! Guess what I've been doing all weekend??? Washing!! Plenty of exercise!

It's a lovely site - went into Canterbury yesterday for a while - nice city!

Marie


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Hi Marieturner just got back from France  but i think that honfleur shuts down at the end of october till next march but as we are not that way again for a while i did not check it out,we were there on the 27th nice sunny day  of to remember the last two months over there


----------



## andynkim (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Marie and Rex
We where at Canterbury site this weekend not sure of the pitch but we were on the right before the motorhome service point , We also went into canterbury yesterday, walked in and got the bus back.
Was it you that we followed into the town or were you on the bus coming back about 10 people got off the number 13 at the golf club.

Anyway must keep more of an eye on these pages and also must get a MHF sticker for the van.

Cheers Andy and Kim.


----------



## 97395 (Jan 22, 2006)

andypenn said:


> Hi Marie and Rex
> We where at Canterbury site this weekend not sure of the pitch but we were on the right before the motorhome service point , We also went into canterbury yesterday, walked in and got the bus back.
> Was it you that we followed into the town or were you on the bus coming back about 10 people got off the number 13 at the golf club.
> 
> ...


Are you the family that we asked about the bus times and then we walked in and you followed?? Spooky or what???

Marie


----------



## andynkim (Apr 9, 2007)

Are you the family that we asked about the bus times and then we walked in and you followed?? Spooky or what??? 

Yes that was us, Very spooky!

Andy


----------

